# Another local scene



## The Snark (Mar 23, 2014)

This is green. Adjust your monitor accordingly.


Ahaetulla crossing



Doing a Kermit the Frog impression


The great Maejo University wind farm.


The reason for the yearly Asian brown cloud. Each year millions of acres are burned like this to make gleaning mushrooms, plants and animals easy when the rains come. The mature trees survive, but not much else does.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 23, 2014)

That's pretty dry land for a field and awww could you look at that cute vinesnake crossing the road safely


----------



## The Snark (Mar 23, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> That's pretty dry land for a field and awww could you look at that cute vinesnake crossing the road safely


The network of waterways and canals in this country to get water to the rice fields is completely mind boggling. Several hundred years in the development. Nearly all entirely gravity fed. I saw one place where 4 water channel bridges, one above the next, were over the main canal. In some places the water access is so complex, the how to get water and when and the cooperation involved is considered a valuable family asset and heirloom passed from one generation to the next.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow,Snark. What a gorgeous snake! Also thanks for the water control lesson..Fascinating ::


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 24, 2014)

Fascinating indeed. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Snark (Mar 28, 2014)

Can anybody see the head of the snake tilted to the side? I'm told it's a little obscure. Also it's interesting that the snake is near pure green in travel mode yet when confronted it does a sort of puffery thing and all those camouflage markings show up.


----------

